# Size of Carry-on Bags



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I have a new suitcase that is suppose to meet the airlines carry-on size regulations. It's 22 x 15 x 8 (inches) according to the manufacturer.

But when I measure it, I get 23 x 16 x 8 !

Question for you Frequent Flyers - ever have any problems at the gate with a slightly oversize carry-on.

It also could be my measuring tape, which might explain why all the shirts I order have sleeves longer than my arms!!

The "acceptable sizes" for carry-on luggage used to be:

*STORAGE -- COMBINED DIMENSIONS -- EXAMPLES*
Underseat -- 45 inches -- 9" X 14" X 22"

Overhead -- 60 inches -- 10" X 14" X 36"

Garment -- 72 inches -- 4" X 23" X 45"​Now it seems with the charges for checked bags that the airlines are only listing the 45 inch "Underseat" sizes for carry-ons. Plus you're allowed a purse, laptop case or back pack.


----------



## Carioca Canuck (Apr 28, 2009)

If it is a hard sided piece of luggage you may have problems at security, if the x-ray machines have those pesky plastic "luggage size barriers" that are supposedly measured in accordance with airline carry on standards. These are sometimes located at the start of the conveyer belt, and your item must fit thru it in order to get it scanned. A poor way to enforce the carry on size rule IMHO......and fortunately, very few airports have these FWIW.

If it's soft luggage, no sweat then.....just mash it underneath the barrier accordingly to get it to fit. My attitude towards carry on has been, if I can carry it on, I usually take it, and let them tell me no.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Andy said:


> *STORAGE -- COMBINED DIMENSIONS -- EXAMPLES*
> *Underseat -- 45 inches -- 9" X 14" X 22"*
> 
> Overhead -- 60 inches -- 10" X 14" X 36"
> ...


60" and 70" might have been allowed back when airlines used to have larger leg room. Currently 45Linear Inches is the standard for most of the airlines as a carry on luggage size.
If you pack it "conservatively" you shouldn't have any problem at most of the airline counter.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm assuming you aren't flying first class--you can take ANYTHING in first (I recently carried on a large hard-sided suitcase--very long story, trust me when I say I wasn't being an ass).

With those dimensions, you should be fine--unless, as someone noted, it's a hard-sided bag and you run into one of the few remaining plexiglass cut-outs.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

smujd said:


> I'm assuming you aren't flying first class--you can take ANYTHING in first (I recently carried on a large hard-sided suitcase--very long story, trust me when I say I wasn't being an ass).
> 
> With those dimensions, you should be fine--unless, as someone noted, it's a hard-sided bag and you run into one of the few remaining plexiglass cut-outs.


smujd:

That's part of my trouble, we are usually flying out of the country on business class! This is domestic economy!!

When we finished our Cruise from Hong Kong to Athens last year, the night before departure lots of people were taking their bags down to be weighed. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why! 

I may try the bag. It is fabric so somewhat flexible. And once I start packing I may just need my smaller Tumi.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Watch it if you travel in Europe as many of the budget airlines have their own size rules - all different and smaller than IATA. 

They also have scales and measuring frames you have to fit your bag in. If it wont fit you have to go back and check it in (and pay extra of course) They don't always use them but they were bouncing about 50% last time I flew back from Milan!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Update*

Back from Omaha and unpacked!

The American Tourister "Carry-on Upright" suit case did not make the carry on regulation! It is 22" x 15" x 8" for a total of 45 inches and should meet most airlines regulations:

*Underseat -- 45 inches -- 9" X 14" X 22"*

But when you put it in the carry-on trial template thing (? technically speaking :icon_smile: ) it stuck out above by a couple of inches.

So I had to check it for $15 to Omaha, BUT on the way back they just checked it and did not charge me??? Maybe it was the way I was dressed!!! :icon_smile_big:

So I think I'll sell it. I have one bigger suitcase that we've checked a couple of times for cruises. I'm happy with my much smaller Tumi.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Andy said:


> Back from Omaha and unpacked!
> 
> The American Tourister "Carry-on Upright" suit case did not make the carry on regulation! It is 22" x 15" x 8" for a total of 45 inches and should meet most airlines regulations:
> 
> ...


Did you voluntarily check it or did they force you to? My impression is that no one (other than you, maybe) abides by what the carry-on template thing provides.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

smujd said:


> Did you voluntarily check it or did they force you to? My impression is that no one (other than you, maybe) abides by what the carry-on template thing provides.


Forced! They (American Airlines) were on a crusade that day and were randomly checking bag sizes at the boarding gate.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Andy: Sorry to hear your troubles with American--and a bit surprised. On domestic travel I've stretched the limit and never had a problem at the gate.

But if you're going anywhere overseas, I'd suggest carefully reviewing the particular airline's requirements online and then measuring your bag after you've packed, since that stretches it.

Air France has the most rigid limit, I believe. I once had my carry-on bumped to checked on the way home, by British Midland Airways (I think at Manchester) even it had been allowed it in the cabin on the initial leg, from London (on an airline I've forgotten).


----------

